
Tamei – Categorize Common Lisp forms by purity - kencausey
https://github.com/cbaggers/tamei
======
kencausey
See also:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/lisp/comments/3mvrw4/tamei_categori...](https://www.reddit.com/r/lisp/comments/3mvrw4/tamei_categorize_cl_forms_by_purity/)

